# Lys near Spring Hill Florida



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hi. Does anyone know of a good LYS near Spring Hill. Florida? Thanks


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

I live in Sprng Hill and there isn't any local yarn shops. I have been told the closest one is in Homassassa but I have not ventured up Hwy 19 to check it out. One of the ladies that I knit with at Panera told me that the best one is in Tampa but I also have not gone there either. If you find one please let me know.


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks. Well going north on 19 would not be bad. As far as going south to Tampa that is another story. We go up to Howard's flea market on 19 and I do believe that is in Hommassa. Got to check that out. I have just started knitting some and enjoy it very much. Not much in yarn around here. The Jo Ann south on 19 has much better selection than the spring hill one. Judy


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

You are welcome to join us next Saturday at Panera Bread (Hwy 19 and Wendy Court) at 2 pm for knitting and chatting. If you would like to have lunch the time would be 1 pm. That knitting shop in Homassa (sp?) is right around Howard's Flea Market someplace.


----------



## Peggy Groves (Oct 30, 2011)

Going to be in Brooksville, FL for a week for a motor coach rally at the Hernando County Airport. I am also looking for a LYS. The closest one I found was in Port Richey which is about 17 miles south. But if you are also into quilting, there is a great quilt shop there. On Cortez Blvd. not far from the airport. It's called Nana's Quilt Shop. I have already gotten in touch with them and they have put a coupon in our packets. Can't wait.


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

There is shop called Fiber Arts on Gunn Highway in North Tampa, not too far from the Veteran's Expy. Very nice people and LOTS of yarn!


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

The cross street that I provided earlier is wrong; I should have said Pepper Street because Wendy Court is the one that Office Depot is located on which is in back of Panera. Sorry


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks super k. For the invite. I know where Panera is located. I am in that area offten . I do not know if I will be able to come. Saturdays are pretty busy. Thanks for asking though. It sure is a small world though, Thanks to the Internet . I do plan on trying to find the yarn shop you mention by Howard's the next time we go up that way. Nice talking to you and thanks again. Judy


----------



## rdejam (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd like to put in a good word for Fiber Arts too. I live 10 minutes up Gunn Hwy and it's a wonderful place to go.
Roz is the owner and she has several lovely ladies who are always willing to help. You can sit and chat and get help anytime you want. The address is:

Fiber Arts
8727 Gunn Highway
Odessa, FL 33556

Phone 813-792-5999
www.fiberart-inc.com


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

I know of Ellie's Yarn 6410 S. Suncoast Blvd. Homosassa FL 34446 352-628-1412 there is a fiber arts shop in the same building she is wonderful and the most helpful woman you will ever meet she used to have a shop in Inverness and I used to love to go there ... she is absolutely my favorite person for anything with yarn. And I know that these days she can sure use the business. I wish I could live closer as I would go there all of the time but across the state it is 2 hours and 45 minutes to 3 hour drive. So, I don't get there often enough. Please check her shop out


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information; the former employees that I had for my inherited electric supply business told me about her shop but I just haven't gotten up that way to stop in!


----------



## judybug52 (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks for address. I do intend to get up that way and stop by the shop. Thanks again. Judy


----------



## camplaffalot (Mar 2, 2012)

The "Saturday Panera Gang" should make a trip up US19 to visit Ellie's shop and meet there one Saturday. I'm sure she would love to have us.

Looking forward to seeing you all this Saturday at Panera here.

Hugs,
Mary Ellen


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

The is a nice LYS in Lady Lake, which is about 1 hr. 15 min. from Spring Hill. Tues thru Sat. 
http://www.theyarnlady.info/

It is near The Villages, so you could also take a drive and have a nice meal. http://www.thevillages.com/lifestyle/sstownsquare.asp

Note: 3rd Sat. of each month is a vintage car show in the Square.


----------



## GGlamour (Jun 12, 2017)

There is a new yarn shop in Spring Hill on U. S. 19. It is located back where the old movie theatre is. If you pass Pizza Hut going southbound, you have missed the turn into the small "mall".

I don't know the name of it, but there is a large handwritten sign on the ground that says "YARN" on U.S.19 where you would turn into the minimall.

If I can find out the name I will post it.


----------



## GGlamour (Jun 12, 2017)

A Stiching Witch, off U S 19. Great shop!


----------

